# devisive music thread.



## Nonononono (May 7, 2019)

Meryl haggar


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2019)

*You know what's next................*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You know what's next................*


You love your bestiality.


----------



## Nonononono (May 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You know what's next................*


Since this thread is to express devisive music choices, I’d like to think “Motörhead”, but I fear you will again revert to your minnow caught with an unbated hook.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Meryl haggar


Van Hagar


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Van Hagar


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)




----------



## nononono (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You love your bestiality.


*You are what you project....and you are not very bright.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You are what you project....and you are not very bright.*


Projection requires a certain amount of illumination.


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Projection requires a certain amount of illumination.


*Oh and do " I " illuminate YOU !*


----------



## Nonononono (May 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The current POTUS has shaken up the system that previous Presidents
> had set inmotion.....That's one of the biggest reasons Lefty, Liberal, Progressive, Socialist, Communists hate him so....*


Fellow travelers:  This brilliant Capitalist Scum has broken our code. He’s spreading truthful messages exposing our secrets. He knows Obama was a criminal plant.  And he knows we hate POTUS because he has shaken up the system previous presidents had set inmotion.   He even knows we spell “in motion” as “inmotion”.  He’s a clever one.  He’s too smart to fool into replying to our posts. 

In Arms United, 5nos


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Fellow travelers:  This brilliant Capitalist Scum has broken our code. He’s spreading truthful messages exposing our secrets. He knows Obama was a criminal plant.  And he knows we hate POTUS because he has shaken up the system previous presidents had set inmotion.   He even knows we spell “in motion” as “inmotion”.  He’s a clever one.  He’s too smart to fool into replying to our posts.
> 
> In Arms United, 5nos









*Uncle Bob.....Why do Liberals Lie so much ?*


----------



## Nonononono (May 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Van Hagar


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4661


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2019)

Eminem.


----------



## Nonononono (May 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Eminem.


I said devisive, not awful. Not that devisive is an actual word.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2019)

Neil Young.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2019)

*The Snake*
*Eric Church*

Rattlesnake said to the copperhead
"You give us vipers a real bad name"
You prey on the weakest, you fight for no reason
No wonder we get blamed
Copperhead laughed, said "Kiss my ass!
"You can bark but there ain't much bite"
"You rattle that tail, but it's fear I smell
"I think you're shaking out of fright"
Rattlesnake, Copperhead
Either one of them'll kill you dead
We stay hungry, they get fed
And don't pass the plate around
Lie by lie, cheat by cheat
Venom in smiling teeth
They just run those forked tongues
And the whole world's burning down
Copperhead said to the rattlesnake
"If you ever wanna make it rain
"We could team up, be twice as tough
"Fear will be our game"
Rattlesnake said to the copperhead
"Y'know we were the original sin
"And I bet you my rattle against your copper
That the bitch takes the apple again
Rattlesnake, Copperhead
Either one of them'll kill you dead
We stay hungry, they get fed
And don't pass the plate around
Lie by lie, cheat by cheat
Venom in smiling teeth
They just run those forked tongues
And the whole world's burning down
Rattlesnake said to the copperhead
"Ain't no way they'd win
"'Cause the mice are sheep and the shepherd's asleep"
And the copperhead said "Amen"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2019)

Willie Nelson.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 13, 2019)




----------



## nononono (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2019)

Beyonce'.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (May 14, 2019)

nononono said:


>


nono: 

Your obvious dysfunctional obsession with the anus needs medical attention. 

To start, concentrate on the following images.  Note the subliminal connection that binds them together. 

Your pea brain will not see the connection at first. This is all right. In time I will reveal what each has in common.  You will desire this commonality in time. It is an enjoyable goal to desire.  Trust me.


----------



## Nonononono (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (May 14, 2019)




----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)




----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)




----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)

*There's Bob.... pretending to be a reverse plumber !*

*Good Morning...the commonality of " Your " cut n pasted re-posted *
*holes on four separate posts is they were originally sourced by me  ! *

*Now run along Bob, you have some sewer lines to dig around....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4675







Aren't you the guy who hates Johnny Paycheck?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2019)




----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)

*Divisive is the word....*

*Poor Bob....no one told him his pants*
* were at his ankles all this time.*


----------



## Nonononono (May 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Divisive is the word....*
> 
> *Poor Bob....no one told him his pants*
> * were at his ankles all this time.*


nono, you blithering idiot. Irony is always lost on you.

Not Fandangle. He’s acutely aware of irony each time he sees someone contribute to his “Non devisive music thread.”

Do your researchis.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> nono, you blithering idiot. Irony is always lost on you.
> 
> Not Fandangle. He’s acutely aware of irony each time he sees someone contribute to his “Non devisive music thread.”


*Delicious !*

*Deee-Lite...!*

*Deee-Liteful...!*

*De Dummy DeBob...!*

*



*
*De De Deidiot.. DeBob !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Delicious !*
> 
> *Deee-Lite...!*
> 
> ...


How can anyone not wear a hole in their sock on this one?


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)

*DeGrooveeeeee.....!*

*De Bob...lighten up Deee-Dum Dum Democrats....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (May 16, 2019)

If Flynn has a music video, I’ll wager it’s devisive.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If Flynn has a music video, I’ll wager it’s devisive.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2019)

Bob Marley


----------



## Nonononono (May 16, 2019)

Does a taped FBI surveillance of Trump’s NSA Flynn, conspiring with the Russians count as a devisive music entry for this thread?

Yes, it does.


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Does a taped FBI surveillance of Trump’s NSA Flynn, conspiring with the Russians count as a devisive music entry for this thread?
> 
> Yes, it does.


It appears that Flynn, despite being National Security Adviser, did not know that phone calls placed to or from the USA by Russian government officials are routinely recorded by FBI, CIA, and/or NSA.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears that Flynn, despite being National Security Adviser, did not know that phone calls placed to or from the USA by Russian government officials are routinely recorded by FBI, CIA, and/or NSA.


Is that what they now call spying? Looking out for the national interest that is, and by that I mean the USA's interest, not t's exclusively.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what they now call spying? Looking out for the national interest that is, and by that I mean the USA's interest, not t's exclusively.


----------



## espola (May 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 4704


What was that about?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2019)

espola said:


> What was that about?


Obfuscation, authoritarianism 101.


----------



## Nonononono (May 22, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How can anyone not wear a hole in their sock on this one?


What exactly are you doing with that sock? 

On second thought, keep that to yourself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 22, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> What exactly are you doing with that sock?
> 
> .


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> What exactly are you doing with that sock?
> 
> On second thought, keep that to yourself.




*See Mr " Bobbie "....You are the resident " Pervie "...*


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2019)

*This one is TRULY " Dee-visive "....only a sock smellin Schumer *
*lickin lap dog can get past 0:11 seconds of this song.*


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2019)

Keeping spelling dificient threads alive since 2017.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

BTS.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> BTS.


*Building*
*The*
*State*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Building*
> *The*
> *State*


Bangtan Boys


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bangtan Boys


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 12, 2020)

Anything from a hoodrat with the name Lil' ________.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2020)

Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
“Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale."
"And, let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are, because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
> In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
> “Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
> "When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
> ...


Oh wow... you got a buddy of McCain to badmouth Trump.  What a stretch!  I guess old John learned the hard way... you throw a punch at Trump, you'd better expect to get punched back.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh wow... you got a buddy of McCain to badmouth Trump.  What a stretch!  I guess old John learned the hard way... you throw a punch at Trump, you'd better expect to get punched back.


Although not politically aligned I will side with the guy who served his country his whole adult life. You stick with the lying, amoral used car salesman.


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Although not politically aligned I will side with the guy who served his country his whole adult life. You stick with the lying, amoral used car salesman.



*YOU SUPPORT THE " BLACK LIVES MATTER " THUG CLUB....*
*
YOU ARE A TRAITOR TO AMERICA......
*
*NOW GO CRY IN THE BATHROOM AND LOOK AT YOURSELF......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *YOU SUPPORT THE " BLACK LIVES MATTER " THUG CLUB....*
> 
> *YOU ARE A TRAITOR TO AMERICA......*
> 
> *NOW GO CRY IN THE BATHROOM AND LOOK AT YOURSELF......!*


trump = republican party


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump = republican party



*KICL A CSAK.....TROLL..!*


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Although not politically aligned I will side with the guy who served his country his whole adult life. You stick with the lying, amoral used car salesman.


What he did in Vietnam was admirable...to say the least.

Problem was over the years he became this guy....a RINO

Run on building the wall, plus a lot of other things. Never voted to do so. Trump comes along and pushes a vote, and suddenly McCain forgets to "Complete the Danged Fence"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Although not politically aligned I will side with the guy who served his country his whole adult life. You stick with the lying, amoral used car salesman.


Look... I appreciate John's service... or any other soldier... but John started a fight and Trump finished it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Look... I appreciate John's service... or any other soldier... but John started a fight and Trump finished it.


The fact that McCain wouldn't drop down to trumps level seems to elude you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The fact that McCain wouldn't drop down to trumps level seems to elude you.


He dropped 6 feet under after starting a fight and losing.  That part of the story seems to elude you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He dropped 6 feet under after starting a fight and losing.  That part of the story seems to elude you.


He didn't "lose" and it's pos people like you that will keep America on a downward turn. We are now a laughingstock and a thing to be avoided. Troll.


----------



## nononono (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He didn't "lose" and it's pos people like you that will keep America on a downward turn. We are now a laughingstock and a thing to be avoided. Troll.


*The only " Laughing Stock " in this Country are the " White " Lemmings like you *
*who blindly run behind the Communist ( BLM ) Donkey lapping up the daily droppings....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

*18 minute Sound Check .....!!!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

I can't wait for this little hood rat punk to catch a bullet.  I may even take my ride through the carwash that pays for his casket.  Too stupid to learn.









						6ix9ine Drops New Song 'Punani' After House Arrest Release | Billboard News
					

6ix9ine celebrated his freedom from house arrest on Sunday (Aug. 2) by dropping a wild, doughnut-spinning music video for his new song "Punani."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2020)

Y


The Outlaw said:


> I can't wait for this little hood rat punk to catch a bullet.  I may even take my ride through the carwash that pays for his casket.  Too stupid to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd think with all that cash he could afford a belt.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 3, 2020)

nononono said:


>


Love this song


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Y
> 
> You'd think with all that cash he could afford a belt.


Or a fucking brain.  This punk was a snitch.  His days are numbered.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Love this song


Their older stuff was so much better.  Toys... Lightening Strikes...


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Love this song


And the train kept rolling. Ha


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2020)

This one goes out to Brokeback...


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

*And now something completely different....!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

My ears sue me everytime I expose them to his singing.









						Neil Young sues Donald Trump's campaign for using his songs
					

The US president has played Rockin' in the Free World at events without the rock star's permission




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Or a fucking brain.  This punk was a snitch.  His days are numbered.


You don't like music do you? "This punk was a snitch." you mean like Michael Cohn?


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't like music do you? "This punk was a snitch." you mean like Michael Cohn?



*You don't know much music.....!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS


Sing it Loud !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS
> 
> 
> Sing it Loud !*


If you sing loud enough it may drown out the sound of progress and prison doors clanging shut behind friends and members of the current administration.


----------



## nononono (Aug 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you sing loud enough it may drown out the sound of progress and prison doors clanging shut behind friends and members of the current administration.



*Steve Bannon is out on bail.....*
*
Audrey Strauss will be in when the TRUTH comes out....

She used her office for Political grand standing....

Let's think about this...

Why did the USPS arrest Steve Bannon and his associates and not the DOJ/Regular Law Enforcement....
*
*If it's found that his book ARE in order, ( If ) .... this is one of the BIGGEST Political Hit Jobs yet.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Steve Bannon is out on bail.....*
> *
> Audrey Strauss will be in when the TRUTH comes out....
> 
> ...


Excuses, excuses, excuses. Seems the entire world is in on the conspiracy against this lawless admin. The nerve of those who don’t believe and follow trump in an unthinking, blind allegiance sort of way! The nerve . . .


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Excuses, excuses, excuses. Seems the entire world is in on the conspiracy against this lawless admin. The nerve of those who don’t believe and follow trump in an unthinking, blind allegiance sort of way! The nerve . . .


You know what you speak of when it comes to blind...hatred. 
The nerve of those who don't believe and follow the way you do in an unthinking allegiance sort of way!
Pinhead.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Steve Bannon is out on bail.....*
> 
> *Audrey Strauss will be in when the TRUTH comes out....
> 
> ...


Nasty


----------



## nononono (Aug 21, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Nasty



*Nasty .....*

*Nasty would be you....

You stole my No's and added one....( I could give a shit. )
You stole the whole Tony Clifton routine from a deceased actor.
Then you steal various shticts from Comedians and claim them as your own.
Now You've stolen Ricky's Avatar......*







*Nonononono          
PREMIER*



*What's next yah Nasty Fat Slob Ballsack Bob....*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Nasty .....*
> 
> *Nasty would be you....
> 
> ...


Who’s Ricky?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You know what you speak of when it comes to blind...hatred.
> The nerve of those who don't believe and follow the way you do in an unthinking allegiance sort of way!
> Pinhead.


Yeah I'm the angry one calling everyone names, hilarious you old buffoon! Mr. Magoo!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah I'm the angry one calling everyone names, hilarious you old buffoon! Mr. Magoo!


You plagiarizing, comprehension challenged union suck up....who are you, Joe Biden?
I got your buffoon hanging, your nose is cold.


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The Snake*
> *Eric Church*
> 
> Rattlesnake said to the copperhead
> ...


Eric Church...you can tell by these lyrics which side he's on. He was a Bernie supporter...


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

__





						new riders of the purple sage la cowboy - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You plagiarizing, comprehension challenged union suck up....who are you, Joe Biden?
> I got your buffoon hanging, your nose is cold.


Thank you for once again proving my point.


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Who’s Ricky?


*Who's Tony ?*


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Eric Church...you can tell by these lyrics which side he's on. He was a Bernie supporter...


*Man are you stupid....*


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Man are you stupid....*


Eric Church was a Bernie Sanders supporter.


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Man are you stupid....*


I think you're thoroughly embarrassed. You couldn't tell by reading the lyrics? I read them and immediately knew. Wow, are you dumb.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thank you for once again proving my point.


That tickles....


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Man are you stupid....*


Knock it off Buster.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Knock it off Buster.



*Say Goodbye Bob.....!





*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Say Goodbye Bob.....!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I’ve asked you nicely to stop posting. Do I have to take it up a notch?


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Now I’ve asked you nicely to stop posting. Do I have to take it up a notch?


*Bring it.....!





*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>










*Just for you........*


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 7, 2020)




----------

